# Quando SE te amar se trate, do meu céu



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia,

Nesta frase "Quando _se_ te amar se trate", o "se" refere-se a que ou quem ? Não entendo bem o seu sentido na frase. 
Dou-lhes mais contexto abaixo:

E que meu pai se lembre de mim
Que fique a meu lado
E que nunca mais se vá minha vida
Que minha alma não se descanse 
_*Quando SE te amar se trate


*_Obrigado de antemão


----------



## marta12

Eu entendo assim, retirando a poesia da frase: quando, se algum dia te amar for o caso/se trate


----------



## SãoEnrique

*Quando SE te amar se trate*

Esta forma usa-se muito na linguagem do dia-a-dia ?

Obrigado


----------



## uchi.m

Tá errado hein? Veja aqui.

_Peço a Deus
que minha alma não descanse
quando *de* te amar se trate, meu céu

=

_Eu peço a Deus que minha alma não descanse quando se trate *de* te amar, meu céu.


----------



## Fericire

uchi.m said:


> Tá errado hein? Veja aqui.
> 
> _Peço a Deus
> que minha alma não descanse
> quando *de* te amar se trate, meu céu
> 
> =
> 
> _Eu peço a Deus que minha alma não descanse quando se trate *de* te amar, meu céu.



Pois, bem que dava pra notar que "quando se te" é muito estranho.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Tá errado hein? Veja aqui.
> 
> _Peço a Deus
> que minha alma não descanse
> quando *de* te amar se trate, meu céu
> 
> =
> 
> _Eu peço a Deus que minha alma não descanse quando se trate *de* te amar, meu céu.



Obrigado uchi.m, não sabia que o texto subtitulado foi errado. Abaixo o link se você quiser ver o que foi escrito em Português.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO014AHPV-I


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fericire said:


> Pois, bem que dava pra notar que "quando se te" é muito estranho.



 Obrigado a você


----------



## marta12

Fericire said:


> Pois, bem que dava pra notar que "quando se te" é muito estranho.



Pode ser muito estranho, mas a frase posta pelo SãoEnrique está lá: 
_
"Peço a Deus
que minha alma não descanse
*quando se te amar se trate*, do meu céu
Peço a Deus"_


----------



## anaczz

Está lá, mas a legenda está errada, pois o que ele canta é sempre o mesmo: _cuando de amarte se trate_


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Está lá, mas a legenda está errada, pois o que ele canta é sempre o mesmo: _cuando de amarte se trate_



Não, não! não estou a falar do video. Está escrito no poema, no link que o uchi deixou. 
Leiam-no todo, não se fiquem só pelo princípio.


----------



## anaczz

Tem razão, está mesmo!
Não faz muito sentido. Parece ter sido uma tentativa (mal sucedida) de enfeitar a versão. Veja que nesse verso ele muda de "meu céu" (vocativo?) para "do meu céu".


----------



## marta12

Também reparei....mas, para mim o sentido destes versos é diferente dos outros, por isso fico sem saber se foi de propósito ou se foi para enfeitar.


----------



## SãoEnrique

*Quando SE te amar se trate, do meu céu

*Se a frase acima não está correta qual é a boa frase ?


----------



## marta12

A boa frase seria, teoricamente, "_quando de te amar se trate_", como está na 1ª estrofe.
Mas não se sabe se a frase está errada ou não correta.
Mais uma vez repito, que para mim, estas duas frases têm sentidos diferentes, portanto, podem estar as duas corretas e é bom não esquecer que há liberdade poética.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado marta12, mas a frase *Quando SE te amar se trate, do meu céu *soa estranha ou não ?


----------



## marta12

É verdade que soa estranha.

Lembro-me bem como soava estranho ler o livro "O Memorial do Convento" de _José Saramago_, sem quase nenhuma pontuação e agora....é emblemático


----------



## anaczz

Bem, mas há uma grande diferença entre Saramago e Alexandre Pires... A frase fica  sem sentido dessa forma.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Bem, mas há uma grande diferença entre Saramago e Alexandre Pires... A frase fica  sem sentido dessa forma.



Também acho. Aliás, esse segmento faz parte de um refrão, '_cuando de amarte se trate',_ correctamente traduzido em todos as ocorrências menos nessa em que se trocou _'de_' por '_se_'. Seguramente que é erro.


----------

